# pm research 6



## Aquarius21 (Sep 9, 2022)

Hi, As a Pastor I had the  funeral of a son who was a very good machinist. The family offered me his PM Research 6 kit as I am an amateur, 
stress amateur,  hobby machinist. They were not able to find the plans. I found a build on Youtube. Would I be able to  build   the mill engine based on the basic dimensions mentioned? Being retired I would like to try building it, but plans would be over $ 60 Canadian. All advice welcome. Thanks! [email protected]


----------



## GreenTwin (Sep 10, 2022)

You can reverse engineer the dimensions for an engine.

There are just a few critical dimensions, and the rest are not very critical.

You need to establish the stroke length, and final machined piston thickness.

Work backwards to find the correct spot to drill the crank disks.

I would machine the crankshaft bearings first, and then work inwards.

The piston rod length must allow the piston to travel with equal space to the cylinder head at top-dead-center and bottom-dead-center.

With a little geometery, it can all be figured out.

I built an entire twin steam engine starting with only three photos, and so I know it can be done.

Finding some drawings would be easier, but you will gain a lot of build knowledge by going through the exercise of figuring out the dimensions yourself.

.


----------



## Aquarius21 (Sep 10, 2022)

GreenTwin said:


> You can reverse engineer the dimensions for an engine.
> 
> There are just a few critical dimensions, and the rest are not very critical.
> 
> ...


My thanks! Quincy


----------

